# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Sexing gouramis

## hongrui

i'm planning to obtain 4-6 pieces of sparkling gouramis _(Trichopsis pumila)_ for a 16"x10"x11" tank. 

should i get them in pairs? i.e. 2 males with 2 females? or would they be happier with 1 male with 2-3 females (like guppies)? 

and also how do i sex them? any easy-to-tell distingushing features that will allow a newbie to tell the boys apart from the girls?  :Smile:  

thanks in advance

----------


## benny

Take note of the difference between sparkling gourami and pygmy sparkling gourami.


_Trichopsis pumila_ a.k.a. pygmy sparkling gourami grows up to 3 cm


_Trichopsis vittata_ a.k.a. sparkling gourami grows up to 6 cm.

Cheers,

----------


## MrTree

boys are more colorful. get 6 pc, definitely will have a pair unless you are very unlucky(or lucky perhaps). Try to chose females first, males are a lot easier.

----------


## hongrui

> Take note of the difference between sparkling gourami and pygmy sparkling gourami.
> 
> _Trichopsis pumila_ a.k.a. pygmy sparkling gourami grows up to 3 cm
> 
> _Trichopsis vittata_ a.k.a. sparkling gourami grows up to 6 cm.


oh i was thinking _Trichopsis vittata_ is croaking gourami, and _Trichopsis pumila_ is sparkling gourami. but i guess common names doesn't mean much. 
thanks benny. 

MrTree: okay, thanks. 

can i just check if the 'sparkling gouramis' @ TB Ben (WuHu) is _Trichopsis vittata_ or _Trichopsis pumila_?

----------


## solonavi

Saw some at seaview last weekend also. Any got the correct ID?

JC

----------


## hongrui

if the 3 dark bars on _Trichopsis vittata_ is a distinguishing feature, then the 'sparkling gouramis' @ TB Ben (WuHu) are _Trichopsis pumila_ - i think
 :Razz:

----------

